# Why all the hate on Country Music?



## HotRodLincoln (Feb 24, 2011)

And don't give me any of that "It's all the same Patriotic stuff" garbage


----------



## Monster. (Feb 24, 2011)

I used to love country music. This was before Taylor Swift ruined it and Sarah Evans went to pop music.


----------



## Deo (Feb 24, 2011)

Because I don't like listening to a banjo being mutilated while some yokel yodels about his dog, his truck, his girl (who left him), and his god.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Feb 24, 2011)

Because less people are born liking it I guess.


----------



## Ixtu (Feb 24, 2011)

Because it's not electronical enough. =3


----------



## Ricky (Feb 24, 2011)

It's whiny.  I don't like whiny things.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 24, 2011)

The strong undercurrents of pride in being anti-intellectual may have something to do with it.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 24, 2011)

I actually started to appreciate country & western thanks to GTA San Andreas. Nothing quite like driving a bigrig trough the country with freebird on the radio. And that's coming from a raver, go figure.

Also, reminding of a beautiful quote from the Blues brothers. "We play both kinds of music, country AND western!"


----------



## Lobar (Feb 24, 2011)

Freebird is hardly country.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 24, 2011)

I can't stand the accent of most of these singers.
If I knew I wasn't going to hear some inbred fucktard slur out his words in the most annoying way possible, I probably wouldn't have such a hate for country.

But... THAT FUCKING ACCENT. AGH.


----------



## Vo (Feb 24, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Because I don't like listening to a banjo being mutilated while some yokel yodels about his dog, his truck, his girl (who left him), and his god.


 


Ricky said:


> It's whiny.  I don't like whiny things.


 


Lobar said:


> The strong undercurrents of pride in being anti-intellectual may have something to do with it.





Vaelarsa said:


> I can't stand the accent of most of these singers.
> If I knew I wasn't going to hear *some inbred fucktard* slur out his words in the most annoying way possible, I probably wouldn't have such a hate for country.
> 
> But... THAT FUCKING ACCENT. AGH.



It's easy to see who's never listened to [much] country or related genres. If these people had, they would know that country is about anything and everything that people write songs in any other genre about, can have any mood, and doesn't necessarily reflect whatever twisted stereotype you have in your head of Southerners or country music fans. 

I went through a country phase but haven't listened to it on purpose for nearly ten years now. Though I'm not into it anymore, I don't feel the need to bash it, let alone genres I've never significantly listened to and am therefore unqualified to criticize. What's your problem?


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 24, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Freebird is hardly country.


 
I wouldnt know, it played on the country and western radio channels in that game. I liked it best of all songs, and so I mentioned it. (also because it's about the only song title I remember...)


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 24, 2011)

Wait, we need to delve deeply into things we hate, and would much rather stay far away from, to bash them now?
So do I have to fuck kids to bash pedophiles?

I think simply having a negative opinion gives you a reason to bash something.
It's not like your opinion is going to go in and force its will on someone else's life.


Also, I think it's funny how pretentious you get by assuming that people who bash country haven't listened to "enough of it to criticize."
You can dislike something even after having heard it enough.
I've had to hear that horrid shit nearly everywhere for 20 years.


----------



## Vo (Feb 24, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> Wait, we need to delve deeply into things we hate, and would much rather stay far away from, to bash them now?
> So do I have to fuck kids to bash pedophiles?



No, you need to "delve" at least further than a clichÃ©. 



> I think simply having a negative opinion gives you a reason to bash something.
> It's not like your opinion is going to go in and force its will on someone else's life.



The fact that a negative opinion of country music doesn't affect anyone else isn't the point here. That'd be an entirely different issue. We're talking about why that opinion seems poorly founded. 



> Also, I think it's funny how pretentious you get by assuming that people who bash country haven't listened to "enough of it to criticize."
> You can dislike something even after having heard it enough.
> I've had to hear that horrid shit nearly everywhere for 20 years.



Your post out of the ones I quoted is the one I have the least problem with. It, at least, is (besides the 'inbred fucktard' bit) a subjective opinion of the sound of country music, though it still indicates a lack of significant country music exposure, as plenty of country singers use more or less normal singing voices as opposed to ones with pronounced accents. 

But the real point of this thread, I think -- at least the point of my posts in it -- is: Why does everyone's dislike of country music have to be so vehement? Why can you just not like it? I don't rage over every type of music whose sound and content don't appeal to me and nor do most people I know, except when it comes to country. 

Also, if you've just heard country while out and about and not listened to it on purpose, you've likely heard radio hits, aimed toward and loved by the lowest common denominator, just like you'll find on any station playing modern music.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 24, 2011)

some songs are good. the ones you catch yourself singing to lol.


----------



## Icky (Feb 24, 2011)

After listening to country music for a while of my life, I can say that every band start to sound the same after a while.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 24, 2011)

Southern accents make my ears bleed.


----------



## Aden (Feb 24, 2011)

So, OP, post some "good" country instead of just asserting that it's out there


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 24, 2011)

Because it's all rehashed shit now. America, being a good ol' boy, hunting and livin' in a happy little country town where everyone knows eachothers names. FUCK YEA, AMERICAN LIFESTYLES.

That, and they are VERY prone to cliche metaphors, like eagles.


----------



## Riavis (Feb 24, 2011)

Nothing wrong with some good Clay Walker, Travis Tritt, Vince McGill or Brooks and Dunn (awesome in concert btw).

Country isn't my favorite taste in music, but I don't like seeing it bashed either. Every genre has its ups and downs.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow, uhm. I like country music. I don't have a reason. Maybe because of nostalgia and liking songs about enjoying the simpler things in life. What I like won't be exactly the same as what other people like, so I'm not going to assert that it's "good". It's just what I like.


----------



## Deo (Feb 24, 2011)

Jack.is said:


> It's easy to see who's never listened to [much] country or related genres. If these people had, they would know that country is about anything and everything that people write songs in any other genre about, can have any mood, and doesn't necessarily reflect whatever twisted stereotype you have in your head of Southerners or country music fans.
> 
> I went through a country phase but haven't listened to it on purpose for nearly ten years now. Though I'm not into it anymore, I don't feel the need to bash it, let alone genres I've never significantly listened to and am therefore unqualified to criticize. What's your problem?


Haven't listened to it enough? Do you know what Iowa radio stations play? Fuck, how I wish I could find a non-country station that's signal gets out this far fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff. Also, you're condescending for assuming we haven't "heard enough" of it and therefore our opinions are worthless and nullified.


----------



## Kilter (Feb 24, 2011)

Jack.is said:


> Also, if you've just heard country while out and about and not listened to it on purpose, you've likely heard radio hits, aimed toward and loved by the lowest common denominator, just like you'll find on any station playing modern music.


 
Just going to add on this, my best friend in high school was a die hard country fan. I listened to it to and from school since it was easier for her to drive by my house to carpool than the other way around. There was even a point where I liked it just because I was exposed to it constantly...and then I started disliking it again. Because as Icky stated, it all started sounding the same, just with different people.

Country music is just the same record playing over and over to me. I can't stand it. Now, don't get me wrong, I do have some select favorites but over all, the second I hear it...you'll be damn sure I will lunge forward to change the music.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh, if anyone was curious (I seriously doubt they were but eh) here is what I consider to be "good" country:
[yt]vdqBCdjU5XI[/yt]

[yt]sIuo0KIqD_E[/yt]

[yt]8U-WVyXWozA[/yt]

Notice none of these are emo :U


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 24, 2011)

Sad country is the best country.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 24, 2011)

I prefer country when it's instrumental only, tbh.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I prefer country when it's instrumental only, tbh.


 
Speaking of instrumental backwoods music, I really adore bluegrass. x3


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 24, 2011)

Growing up, I heard a lot of songs which go along the lines of:
"That September day"
"Country boy can survive, screw city folks"
"There's a tear in my beer/wife left me in my double-wide"
"Can't tell you the difference between Iraq/Iran"

I know those examples aren't the definition of country, but a lot of it definitely appeals to some sort of collage of proud idiocy. There have been rare songs that I've enjoyed, but I can't stand the overarching cultural appeal that I grew up with.

I've also heard the argument that "country" today is not what country actually used to be.. so I guess it depends on what you're talking about when you say "country". I imagine Toby Keith, and such. Whatever they played on the radio.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

Grimfang said:


> I've also heard the argument that "country" today is not what country actually used to be.. so I guess it depends on what you're talking about when you say "country". I imagine Toby Keith, and such. Whatever they played on the radio.


 This is true. The country from 50's-80's was less...stupid.


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 24, 2011)

Skift said:


> This is true. The country from 50's-80's was less...stupid.


 
And now that I think about it, I don't really enjoy radio music for any genre.

Aggghh, but I grew up with radio-country music.
I guess I know some names, like Johnny Cash or Hank Williams (does he count as one of those "respectable" guys?), but I know nothing about them.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

Grimfang said:


> And now that I think about it, I don't really enjoy radio music for any genre.
> 
> Aggghh, but I grew up with radio-country music.
> I guess I know some names, like Johnny Cash or Hank Williams (does he count as one of those "respectable" guys?), but I know nothing about them.


 Johnny Cash is pretty much the only country star that seems to draw fans that hate country.

Hank Williams is alright, kind of an acquired musical taste for me. Hank Williams Jr. is not very good, but not terrible either. I like "Family Tradition" by him.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 24, 2011)

Skift said:


> bluegrass


 


Skift said:


> Johnny Cash


 
These ^ >:3c


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 24, 2011)

Some country is good. I only hate engineered pop star music.


----------



## Hir (Feb 24, 2011)

i've yet to hear any I enjoy

so uhh

yeah~


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Feb 24, 2011)

Aden said:


> So, OP, post some "good" country instead of just asserting that it's out there


 I can do that
[yt]LLMv58wWclo[/yt]
[yt]7wOUFo4Lwf8[/yt]
[yt]OwARpaKHx_w[/yt]
[yt]1R2F9f2Cl6Y[/yt]
[yt]w3Ms1IE6M3s[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Feb 24, 2011)

Sauvignon said:


> Some country is good. I only hate engineered pop star music.


 
A lot of what is called "Country" today is just mildly "Countrified Pop" as I like to call it and not true country


----------



## Aden (Feb 24, 2011)

The weird thing is that I still haven't found any country that I like
but I would fucking love to learn the banjo


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Feb 24, 2011)

Aden said:


> The weird thing is that I still haven't found any country that I like
> but I would fucking love to learn the banjo


 
Banjo is a fun instrument to play, I've been teaching myself.
You may like this if you don't like country music, it's a mix of Jazz, Bluegrass and Fusion
Bela Fleck and the Flecktones


----------



## Aden (Feb 24, 2011)

HotRodLincoln said:


> Banjo is a fun instrument to play, I've been teaching myself.
> You may like this if you don't like country music, it's a mix of Jazz, Bluegrass and Fusion
> Bela Fleck and the Flecktones


 
I actually have an album of theirs in my "to listen" folder
I don't know if they're anything like Estradasphere, but I fucking love Estradasphere


----------



## Altamont (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't hate country, I'm just not so in tune with the typical style of vocalization that country artists use in their songs, and since I've always identified the most with the vocals in music (save for bands like Mogwai and Godspeed You! Black Emperor) I've just never really been able to get into the music.


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh, John Denver might be another guy that has a not-negative impression on me.



Skift said:


> Johnny Cash is pretty much the only country star that seems to draw fans that hate country.
> 
> Hank Williams is alright, kind of an acquired musical taste for me. Hank Williams Jr. is not very good, but not terrible either. I like "Family Tradition" by him.


 
Okay. I never could differentiate between Williams and Junior, just because I haven't taken the time to check them both out. But Family Tradition is a good song.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't hate it. It's just not my cup of tea.

Usually, the only music I hate is pop.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 24, 2011)

I only like country when Beck does it.
[yt]5PYphWf-Ih4[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

Grimfang said:


> Okay. I never could differentiate between Williams and Junior, just because I haven't taken the time to check them both out. But Family Tradition is a good song.


 Senior's songs usually have terrible recorded quality so it's easy to tell for me xD

Junior also has less of an accent than his father.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 24, 2011)

It's just not of my taste. Simple as that. I'll enjoy music from virtually any genre but country, jazz and anime music, which are also not of my tastes.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 24, 2011)

There have been some good songs, just most of it sounds depressing.  To me anyway.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 24, 2011)

Aden said:


> The weird thing is that I still haven't found any country that I like
> but I would fucking love to learn the banjo


 
you should look up
2nd street rag stompers and old crow medicine show.


----------



## Aden (Feb 24, 2011)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> you should look up
> 2nd street rag stompers and old crow medicine show.


 
I always love new recommendations :3


----------



## Ben (Feb 24, 2011)

[yt]UYdHCnG9pcs[/yt]
[yt]yej7_IcACB0[/yt]
[yt]96-P6eUjHXE[/yt]

My waifu~


----------



## Leafblower29 (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm not into country but I liked the message in this song.
[yt]lMx__6Zc3S0[/yt]


----------



## Vibgyor (Feb 24, 2011)

i hate country because it's not electronic or avant-garde enough.

plus, my mom listens to it everywhere she goes, so i'm somewhat forced to listen to it.


----------



## Dreamworks (Feb 25, 2011)

I hate Country songs due its worst music, hearing all kinds of pop and metal songs, keeps me relax


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 25, 2011)

Here's some good country, IMO. if anyone knows more like this, LINK.

[yt]Nr-B7OFvI1Y[/yt]
[yt]GHu6KcZgVRc[/yt]
[yt]DFGuXsGIDt0&feature=related[/yt]


----------

